# Know your French film? Win a copy of Loire with our audio demo challenge



## OrchestralTools (Sep 30, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Do we have any French film buffs in the forum?

We wanted to do something fun with the VI-C community for our new Creative Soundpack: Loire. 

And what better way to celebrate the release of a French romance ensemble than to delve into the world of French film? So, we asked three of our audio demo composers to leave sonic references to famous french films in their demos for Loire.

There are 3 tracks that contain references. Tell us which ones they are and what films they reference. You can listen to all of the audio demos right here. 

https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/loire

We’ll enter all the correct answers into a raffle and pick a number of winners at random. 

We’ll announce the winners on Tuesday, October 4. Entries are open until the end of the day Monday, October 3. 

Happy hunting! 

OT


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 30, 2022)

I have to say, you have Not made this easy! Which is great. That makes it way more interesting.

Plus, by the time I've listened through all the demos, you just know I'm going to want to buy the library anyway!


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I have to say, you have Not made this easy! Which is great. That makes it way more interesting.
> 
> Plus, by the time I've listened through all the demos, you just know I'm going to want to buy the library anyway!


This library is VERY tempting. The only thing that has prevented me from buying is that I've been terribly distracted the past week, so I haven't had time to sit down and study it.


----------



## Germain B (Sep 30, 2022)

Arg, I feel I should have an advantage but I can't find any, tonight...

Edit : Got one ! (I think.... maybe...)


----------



## Marcster (Sep 30, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Do we have any French film buffs in the forum?
> 
> ...


Two questions:
(1) How do we submit our entries, do we just email OT as a general inquiry?
(2) If we get 1 or 2 correct but not all three, will we still be entered into the drawing? In other words, if we get 1 correct do we get one chance to win (2 correct = 2 chances to win, etc.)?


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 1, 2022)

Germain B said:


> Arg, I feel I should have an advantage but I can't find any, tonight...
> 
> Edit : Got one ! (I think.... maybe...)


Yeah, not easy at all.
Actually not a lot of French movies feature accordion.
I’m pretty sure I have one… but it might be a coincidence. Musette is so idiomatic that many tunes sound very close if not the same.


----------



## portego (Oct 1, 2022)

We're supposed to post our answers here, aren't we???


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 1, 2022)

No! Take them down! No spoilers!


----------



## Germain B (Oct 1, 2022)

Yep, waiting for Orchestral Tools to answer how we should submit our answers.
I feel (and hope) the sonic references can be quite broad, then I might have 3 guesses.


----------



## The Gost (Oct 1, 2022)

There's not a lot of "temporary tracks" in this mood for French movies....


----------



## portego (Oct 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> No! Take them down! No spoilers!


Take your quote down please. At least for me, my answers are shown in your quote (after edit)



Germain B said:


> Yep, waiting for Orchestral Tools to answer how we should submit our answers.
> I feel (and hope) the sonic references can be quite broad, then I might have 3 guesses.


It's weekend. Don't think, they will answer until monday...


----------



## portego (Oct 3, 2022)

So, how should we submit our answers?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 3, 2022)

Weird. I just saw this and figured I missed it but I also see there’s no way to submit answers? Private message? Anyone figure this out?


----------



## portego (Oct 3, 2022)

You know, I still think I was right all along and we have to put our guesses here. Bee_Abney just unintentionally destroyed the whole plan from OrchestralTools


----------



## portego (Oct 3, 2022)

Yeah, i'm doing it. Living on the edge, like a true renegade .

My argument is quite simple:
1. Everbody had enough time if I should be wrong (no spoilers).
2. They would have wrote something. It makes sense that they want it here, because this is (as stated) a giveaway for the VI-C community.
3. They assume many will have the correct answers. Therefore the winners are picked at random. This makes perfect sense, because we could have worked as a team. Getting closer and closer to the right answers. Otherwise they probably would have done something like "the first X people".
4. My answers are probably wrong anyway (don't know many french movies and the ones i do know, are certainly not on their list -> my list are just lucky guesses. First mainstream french movies in my head that could kind of fit without really a research)

Here it goes... And as before, I already apologize to the composers if my guesses are wrong 😊

---

- "Meeting Mr. Fox" by Adam Smetana = Amélie

- "Not a show gun" by Franziska Pohlmann and Susanne Hardt = Les Intouchables / The Intouchables

- "Fun and games" by Emmanuel Jacon = La Vie en Rose


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

portego said:


> You know, I still think I was right all along and we have to put our guesses here. Bee_Abney just unintentionally destroyed the whole plan from OrchestralTools


I'm so sorry!


----------



## portego (Oct 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm so sorry!


Don't be, i find this soooooooo funny  

BTW, I'm not mad if someone copys my list. There's not much time left and I'm perfectly fine with a raffle. But be aware, i'm really not certain with my guesses. No guarantee. Could be a clean perfect zero... Honestly, the thing that i'm most interested in, is whether my assumption is correct that we have to put our answers here  .


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

portego said:


> Don't be, i find this soooooooo funny
> 
> BTW, I'm not mad if someone copys my list. There's not much time left and I'm perfectly fine with a raffle. But be aware, i'm really not certain with my guesses. No guarantee. Could be a clean perfect zero... Honestly, the thing that i'm most interested in, is whether my assumption is correct that we have to put our answers here  .


At least you've got some answers. I couldn't get anything. I've seen a lot of French films in my time; but I couldn't whistle a single theme right now.


----------



## portego (Oct 3, 2022)

Just copy and be done with it 😉. Amélie is the one I'm most certain, but even that is just a "yeah, maybe with a little fantasy". I have really no clue. My first thought was most of the time "Ratatouille" 😅


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

portego said:


> Just copy and be done with it 😉. Amélie is the one I'm most certain, but even that is just a "yeah, maybe with a little fantasy". I have really no clue. My first thought was most of the time "Ratatouille" 😅


I couldn't get 'London Calling' from 'Allo 'allo out of my head long enough to make sense of anything! I'm going to have another go in a bit.


----------



## portego (Oct 3, 2022)

My probability rating: Amélie > La Vie en Rose > Intouchables.

Intouchables doesn't make sense because of the 2 composers. But a french movie list without "Intouchables" would be kind of weird.

Somehow I also heard something like "Pink Panther" in the beginning of "Fun and games" by Emmanuel Jacob. Like in the playful spirit of Pink Panther. The problem is, there are two French Pink Panther movies (both are fun) but the first one and the series are not French...

"Jeanne d'Arc", "Bienvenue chez les ch'tis" and "Taxi" were also movies in my head (big famous French movies) but it didn't ring a bell. And funny enough, I really think "Ratatouille" was the inspiration for the naming of the song "Anton's last wish" by Adam Smetana  .


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

Fun and Games - The Umbrellas of Cherbourg
Not a Show Gun - Shoot the Piano Player
Anton's Last Wish - Jean de Florette

Okay, I'm pretty sure that is three wrong answers. I tried; I recognised nothing!!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

portego said:


> My probability rating: Amélie > La Vie en Rose > Intouchables.
> 
> Intouchables doesn't make sense because of the 2 composers. But a french movie list without "Intouchables" would be kind of weird.
> 
> ...


You could be right about the last part. Anton's Last Wish was one of my favourite demos.

I just ended up putting down films that I though of while I was listening to the music. I checked, but didn't actually spot the musical references.


----------



## portego (Oct 3, 2022)

I listened to it again too and yeah, the list could also be something like this, but now i'm extremly uncertain on the Amélie one:

- "Meeting Mr. Fox" by Adam Smetana = Amélie

- "Not a show gun" by Franziska Pohlmann and Susanne Hardt = Léon: The Professional

- "Fun and games" by Emmanuel Jacob = Pink Panther (the two French Movies of course)

I have no idea...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

So, there'll be a raffle to determine which no-one of no-one gets the prize? Or maybe one of us got lucky.

Or there are lots of other people who worked out how to actually enter properly, and they also have an encyclopaedic knowledge of French film music.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

I was tempted to go for the Three Colours Trilogy as my three answers; but with the director, writers and composer being Polish, and one of them set partly in Poland, and another set in Switzerland, and the money being international, it didn't seem too safe.


----------



## GregSilver (Oct 3, 2022)

Okay, I want to join the raffle with Amélie. The rest, no idea


----------



## portego (Oct 3, 2022)

You know, even one correct answer would be a miracle. This is so hard (so many movies) and the composers did an amazing job at hiding the references. Nothing is really "in your face" and therefore nearly impossible (at least for me). But now i'm looking forward to the official answers.

And as long as they intended that we have to write our answers here, I have allready won in the most important part of this challenge


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

portego said:


> You know, even one correct answer would be a miracle. This is so hard (so many movies) and the composers did an amazing job at hiding the references. Nothing is really "in your face" and therefore nearly impossible (at least for me). But now i'm looking forward to the official answers.
> 
> And as long as they intended that we have to write our answers here, I have allready won in the most important part of this challenge


Yes, entering is the hard part; winning is easy by comparison.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Oct 3, 2022)

La Valse D'Amélie by Yan Tiersen -> Musette Interpretations by Uwe Steger?


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Oct 3, 2022)

And It's not French film but there's some strong vibes like 
Elisa'theme by Alexandre Desplat
Or even Ratatouille OST with the rest of the demos!


----------



## Welldone (Oct 3, 2022)

Here are my guesses:

Dans et hors d‘une rêverie = Amélie
This is not a show gun = Léon
Anton‘s last wish = Ratatouille


----------



## quietmind (Oct 3, 2022)

Musette improvisations = Amélie
No roots = Ratatouille
Loire intro = Le Grand Bleu

just wild guessing.


----------



## Germain B (Oct 4, 2022)

I think it is quite safe to narrow down the list of films to the few most famous abroad (that have a distinctive music or music theme).
But still... it's hard !! I can't be sure of any guess..

Edit : Oops, I forgot it was open until yesterday... So my guess (and I'm pretty sure of this one) is that I will stop searching. Good luck !


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 4, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

Thank you to everyone who entered so far! We're catching up on everything here after a public holiday in Germany. 

Couple of things to clarify. 

All entries can be posted publically on this thread. Anyone who has messaged us answers already will absolutely be included. 

Both the title of the demos & the music within them contain references to the films, so it's definitely worth considering the titles too.  

Don't worry if you can only recognize 1 or 2 of the films, we'll be considering partial answers for some prizes too. 

We've decided the extend the competition, so entries up until the end of 11:59 PM CET on October 5 will be considered and the winners will be announced on October 6. 

Best, 
OT


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 4, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you to everyone who entered so far! We're catching up on everything here after a public holiday in Germany.
> 
> ...


It's a great idea to extend the deadline; more people need to get in on the fun.

And by fun, in my case, I mean realising that I can't even tell if there is a musical reference when listening to the two pieces side by side. I am humbled, chagrined, chastened, and not too bothered by this.


----------



## Germain B (Oct 4, 2022)

Oh ! Thanks !


Germain B said:


> So my guess (and I'm pretty sure of this one) is that I will stop searching.


Well, I was wrong...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 4, 2022)

Germain B said:


> Oh ! Thanks !
> 
> Well, I was wrong...


Until this post, I have done nothing but be wrong on this thread!


----------



## Germain B (Oct 4, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Until this post, I have done nothing but be wrong on this thread!


Consistency is a virtue.


----------



## Germain B (Oct 4, 2022)

So I'll go with :

-Fun and Games by Emmanuel Jacob : Love me if you dare
-Not a show gun by Franziska Pohlmann and Susanne Hardt : Leon The Professional
-Meeting Mr.Fox by Adam Smetana : Amelie


----------



## The Gost (Oct 4, 2022)

I did not recognize this music in the demos and I did not find the tool kit...


----------



## portego (Oct 4, 2022)

The extendance of the competition seems fair, but the references in the titles don't make it easier... 

Just from the possible title references alone, nearly everything is practicable:

- "Dans et hors d'une Reverie" by Sasha Korr = "Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis"
- "Fun and games" by Emmanuel Jacob = "Asterix and Obelix vs. Caesar" / "Asterix the Gladiator"
- "Not a show gun" by Franziska Pohlmann and Susanne Hardt = "Le Haine"
- "Meeting Mr. Fox" = "The Fox and the Child" (Le renard et l'enfant)
- "No roots" by Ben Botkin = "Intouchables"
- "Anton's last wish" by Adam Smetana = "Ratatouille"


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 4, 2022)

Ratatouille is still not a French film, though!


----------



## portego (Oct 4, 2022)

I know, but i'm so 100% certain that the title is a reference to Ratatouille


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 6, 2022)

Hello everyone,

Thank you all for your guesses, we've really enjoyed doing this with you all. Some of your answers were so convincing we were beginning to hear references we'd never originally intended. 

So, here are the official answers. 

_Fun and games by Emmanuel Jacob_
This demo references the classic Jacques Tati film _Playtime. _Here's the piece we asked him to reference. 



_Not a show gun by Franziska Pohlmann and Susanne Hardt_
This demo was in reference to _Le Samourai_. Here's the piece we asked them to reference. Also, 'not a show gun' does sound suspiciously similar to 'not a Shogun' doesn't it? 



_No Roots by Ben Botkin_
This references the iconic _Leon The Professional_. We asked Ben to emulate some of the main motifs from the soundtrack as a whole (which you can check out here). Knowing this would be the toughest reference to spot musically, we went with the title 'No Roots' in reference to our favorite scene in the film.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 6, 2022)

We had no correct answers this time around, maybe our composers buried the references a little too cleverly.

But, we wanted to say thank you to everyone for participating - so we've picked a couple of our favorite answers and close guesses from community members to give a copy of Loire to.



Bee_Abney said:


> I have to say, you have Not made this easy! Which is great. That makes it way more interesting.
> 
> Plus, by the time I've listened through all the demos, you just know I'm going to want to buy the library anyway!


Thank you for the positivity! You're a winner, please privately message us the email linked to your SINE account and we'll assign you the library.



portego said:


> - "Not a show gun" by Franziska Pohlmann and Susanne Hardt = Léon: The Professional
> I have no idea...


The wrong track, but the right movie! Please privately message us the email linked to your SINE account and we'll assign you the library.


Welldone said:


> Here are my guesses:
> 
> Dans et hors d‘une rêverie = Amélie
> This is not a show gun = Léon
> Anton‘s last wish = Ratatouille


The Anton & Ratatouille coincidence was completely unintended, but had us doubting ourselves for a second. Please privately message us the email linked to your SINE account and we'll assign you the library.


----------



## Germain B (Oct 6, 2022)

Arg ! I listen to the music of Playtime as I thought that would be nice to have a reference to this movie but couldn't get it.
Thanks for the opportunity, and what a way to congratulate the efforts made here !

Those chromaticisms in Not a show gun convinced me it was a reference to Leon. Never thought about Le Samouraï.


----------



## Manaberry (Oct 6, 2022)

As a french myself, I would like to tell y'all that I purposely not participated to let you guys win something.
(that's of course not true, my french film culture is so bad. I just drink wine. I'm great with wine...)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 6, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> We had no correct answers this time around, maybe our composers buried the references a little too cleverly.
> 
> But, we wanted to say thank you to everyone for participating - so we've picked a couple of our favorite answers and close guesses from community members to give a copy of Loire to.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm staggered, thrilled and discombobulated with zero sang-froid or panache; but I'm also very, very grateful!

Thank you so much!

But, please, make it harder next time!


----------



## Germain B (Oct 6, 2022)

Manaberry said:


> I just drink wine. I'm great with wine...


Cheers ! Just opened a bouteille !


----------



## portego (Oct 6, 2022)

Not one correct answer? Yeah, we suck 

In hindsight, "no roots" makes so much sense though.... I forgot about his obsession with his plant.

But yeah, thank you very much for your generosity. It was a nice idea and so much fun 

-



Bee_Abney said:


> Yes, entering is the hard part; winning is easy by comparison.


Spoken like a true prophet


----------



## Welldone (Oct 6, 2022)

Merci beaucoup!

I‘m very happy to recieve Loire and thank you very much for the generous gift (with zero correct guesses, I would be un petit peu ashamed to call it a prize…)


----------



## Germain B (Oct 6, 2022)

Now let the joie de vivre invade your soul and your music.


----------

